# I Love You Bunz



## Myrabbitbunz (Jan 7, 2017)

I miss you so much my little Bunz. &#10084;&#65039;&#128124;&#127996;
Bunz went to Rainbow Bridge last month. 6 years with me Bunz &#10084;&#65039;
You will always be in my heart. We all miss you here so much &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## stevesmum (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry for your loss... :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 8, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. We've rescued over 40 bunnies in the last 2 decades and had to say bye many times--it never gets easier.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jan 9, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. They make our hearts bigger, but take a piece when they go.


----------



## Myrabbitbunz (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you very much life just isn't the same with him being gone. Bunz was part of my everyday for 6 years. He was my first rabbit and I rescued him from a family that no longer wanted him. Bunz brought me so much joy and happiness. He was part of our family and loved his life since he was with me he wasn't in a cage ever again. &#10084;&#65039; Forever in my heart.


----------

